# Amber our first cockapoo house guest



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we were looking after Laura's(my brothers girlfriend) dogs yesterday as my brother had to go out for the day, so we got to have Laura's mums dog Amber over too, so i took my camera out on a walk to get some photos of her,i put the long like on Amber and let Totts drag her lead as i thought they would come back to me if i called but wanted to be on the safe side. poor Muffin didn't get off as i know she likes chasing deer and i have seen deer in the aria i walk. 

it was also the first time i have walked 6 dogs in one go lol very fun :twisted: 

























































































































































































































Gypsy showing amber that fox poo is fin to role in. 









































Muffin was in a bit of a huff with me as i wouldnt let her off lead, so she wouldnt look at my to get he photo taken 

















i had to give amber a bath because of the above fox poo lol























































[/


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww, they're all so cute!! It looks like they had a lot of fun!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> Awww, they're all so cute!! It looks like they had a lot of fun!


lol yeah i think she slept for most of the night when she went home.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They all look great!  My fav is the first of her after bath pictures.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah i like that one to its like she is saying "and who do you think your taking a photo of" lol we are getting het tommorrow for the day, and overnight so that will be cool.


----------

